# Best substrate



## mike.m (Aug 5, 2010)

hey guy lookin for the best substrate gonna fil a 130 gallon

i've tried the fluval flora one it did ok i guess for my ow easy care plants,

stock will be 3 bala
7 clown loaches
1 royal pleco

they should b ok with plants right?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

If you are going with these types of larger fish that may root around in substrates, I would suggest maybe an Eco-Complete/Flourite Black mixture.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i would say root tab and go with tahitian moon sand if you want a dark substrate. Flourite which i've had a few times is a royal pain if there is an algae outbreak, and some people say there are risks with soft bellied fish with its sharp edges.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I have used a product called truface from ever gro I think it's 50lb for $24 . It work well. I have used in my 170 gallon. Here is some information on it. 
Turface as a soil conditioner - Fig Forum - GardenWeb


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

^ turface is pretty good but I never found a colour that I liked for my planted tanks. Keeping in mind I could only find the orangey-brown colour..


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

I have a friend who just recently filled His 120 gal Tank with Eco-Complete,the results so far are excellent,but He needed 10 bags which was expensive at close to $30 a Bag,so you're looking at a high cost to fill Your Tank. I've gone both ways Eco-Complete and Gravel,with Gravel I use Excel,Ferts,and Root Tabs,while it works well the Eco-Complete has quicker/better results.
Personally,I've never had luck with Clown Loaches and Plants,they don't eat them but like to play with and destroy them,especially the large Sword Plants,I had some CL's that ignored them while others couldn't wait to get at them,they would peck at the leaves making their clicking sound and eventually the Plant would look like Swiss Cheese.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I think your choice of fish could make keeping a planted tank a challenge especially if you want to have a nice carpet and the whole 9 yard.
But you can perhaps try a hardscape with nice rocks and woods, it can still look very nice and aritstic without all the headaches. In that case, I will just use sand--much cheaper and your fish may perfer it this way, too.
Good luck.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Just adding some more info if it matters. I'm in no ways a substrate expert but take a look at what your main focus is for your tank....fish health, lush plants, or a balance of both. Most importantly, your budget is most important. Sand would probably be the cheapest alternative.

If you want the loaches and catfishes to be happy campers, clay, sand, or gravel substrate would protect their soft bellies. 

Plant wise, since you have loaches, you may consider having jungle vals, tying java fern/moss on driftwood or ornaments. Plants that are primary root feeders will grow in sand provided that root tabs are place underneath. There are many choices of plants that you can have that will grow in a wide range of substrate, but you may need to go through a period of trial and error to see what works best for your tank and grows healthiest.

See what suits your tank tank focus. Good luck.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Just adding some more info if it matters. I'm in no ways a substrate expert but take a look at what your main focus is for your tank....fish health, lush plants, or a balance of both. Most importantly, your budget is most important. Sand would probably be the cheapest alternative. The above posts are all good info and to each person's successful experience using different substrates yield different results...so the best substrate is the one that best suit your tank focus.

If you want the loaches and catfishes to be happy campers, clay, sand, or gravel substrate would protect their soft bellies.

Plant wise, since you have loaches, you may consider having jungle vals, tying java fern/moss on driftwood or ornaments. Plants that are primary root feeders will grow in sand provided that root tabs are place underneath. There are many choices of plants that you can have that will grow in a wide range of substrate, but you may need to go through a period of trial and error to see what works best for your tank and grows healthiest.

See what suits your tank tank focus. Good luck.

Here's a members selling 50lbs of black sand for a reasonable price.
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...ieds-27/fs-20g-combo-50lbs-colorquartz-33344/


----------



## mike.m (Aug 5, 2010)

Thx all for tips and etc I'm guessing king Ed be the cheapest place to get substrate ?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

mike.m said:


> Thx all for tips and etc I'm guessing king Ed be the cheapest place to get substrate ?


There's also J&L aquatics, canadian aquatics,....

Sent from my Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## mario (Nov 9, 2012)

I just bough a bag of Eco-Complete from king Ed, it is on sale now.


----------

